# I wanna Buy one Headphone for Nokia n85



## rosemolr (Dec 20, 2009)

Dear fellas,
               i wanna buy one headphone for ma nokia n86 and ipod shuffle..i mean..i want to use the headphone for both mobile and ipod..Please suggest me a good one..i'am thinking about senheisser hd201 or HD202..what do you think guys..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

My vote is for HD 202 !!


----------



## sam_1710 (Dec 20, 2009)

I too suggest the HD202.. 
Good sound.. Sweet price..


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 21, 2009)

but what i was thinking is..will my nokia and ipod shuffle will be able to give the output for ma headphone to get the real output and clarity from hd202..compatibility thats what i'am asking guys..thanks for your answers


----------

